# Ausstattung individuell konfigurierbar ?



## baden_biker (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ist es bei den Radon-Bikes möglich, von der Serienausstattung abzuweichen, d.h. wenn ich z.B. das Black Sin 8.0 mit anderem Sattel, Sattelstütze, Kurbel etc. wollte, beim Neukauf gleich andere Teile gegen Aufpreis anbauen zu lassen.


----------



## Tigermoeter (6. Juni 2011)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Custom-Made_id_5246_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisNOM (6. Juni 2011)

das thema gabs schon 100x mal!  bitte closen!


----------



## baden_biker (7. Juni 2011)

Das kommt daher, dass ich bisher noch nie im Radon-Forum reingeschaut habe.

Trotzdem danke!


----------

